# Cat starting to go for dogs



## willhegofirst (8 February 2017)

We had two cats until January when we lost our old girl, she was 19 and always ruled the roost including over our three dogs. The younger cat a boy and her would squabble, but never really fight, he was involved in a RTA a few years ago, fairly serious touch and go for a while, since this he can be a bit flackey, OH says his wire ing is a bit fried, he will want a fuss and then attack your arm, wraps his front feet around your arm, bites your hand and kicks with his back legs, he does stop if you tell him no sharply. This behaviour has increased since loosing the other cat and he has now also having a pop at the dogs, even going for them when they are asleep on the settee, luckerly the dogs aren't retaliating too much.
So any ideas why he doing a this, his life should be easier without the old girl he can sleep with both eyes shut for a start.


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2017)

willhegofirst said:



			We had two cats until January when we lost our old girl, she was 19 and always ruled the roost including over our three dogs. The younger cat a boy and her would squabble, but never really fight, he was involved in a RTA a few years ago, fairly serious touch and go for a while, since this he can be a bit flackey, OH says his wire ing is a bit fried, he will want a fuss and then attack your arm, wraps his front feet around your arm, bites your hand and kicks with his back legs, he does stop if you tell him no sharply. This behaviour has increased since loosing the other cat and he has now also having a pop at the dogs, even going for them when they are asleep on the settee, luckerly the dogs aren't retaliating too much.
So any ideas why he doing a this, his life should be easier without the old girl he can sleep with both eyes shut for a start.
		
Click to expand...

As far as he's concerned, somebody ate the other cat for dinner and the most likely suspects are the dogs. He's upset by the change of dynamic. I recommend a Felliway  diffuser for a while, it made an enormous difference to one of mine when we introduced a new kitten a few years ago.


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2017)

I've had cats all my life... I cannot ever remember not having one so thats about 40 years... I can assure you this is boundary testing and dominance. Please don't let him grab your arms and kick - really rude and horrible. It's easy to excuse since his accident and I feel for you as I also had my first ever cat go through an RTA and had queen bee treatment. She too got nippy. 

Once they think they can have the crown, thats it. Nip it in the bud. Don't let it happen all around you. Certainly don't let him get the dogs! Be firm, and set boundaries quickly. Be consistent. Cats are evolutionary speaking, solitary animals all in all but know who's "boss" in their neighbourhood. We don't see that now in domestication so much but it creeps in when they are stressed. They may challenge when the "boss" has gone. I think this is challenger instinct kicking in...  good luck..... He will settle, you've just got to BE the boss now that his old boss has gone.


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2017)

Every morning when I open the door of the room and my two cats are cuddled up in each other's arms in spite of having choice of beds, I smile at the continually repeated statement that cats are solitary animals. My SiL has two the same.  Some are solitary, some aren't. 


OP I have an arm savager as well and he's never had an hour of trauma in his whole three years. It's just him. I just don't respond any more when he asks for a tummy tickle, I know what his evil plans are!


----------



## Clodagh (8 February 2017)

It always amazes me what people accept form cats! Attacking them and peeing all over the house (not saying both apply to you, OP). Who would put up with a dog that did that?


----------



## willhegofirst (8 February 2017)

Thanks for the replies, the arm grabbing is something he did as a kitten wouldn't dream of trying to touch his tummy he does it when you are scratching his neck, he also licks your hand since the accident, he grew out of it and didn't do for a couple of years until the accident, he has never been a cuddly cat.
Will jump in quickly when he starts with the dogs, think it probably is a dominance thing, and will look into  Felliway.
Thanks again


----------



## MagicMelon (22 February 2017)

One of mine is a bit odd like this, she's a Bengal and went through a phase as a kitten where she would literally hunt us, it was terrifying - she'd wait behind doors or on the sofa and launch herself at you or leap up your leg digging her claws in, she's also bite you on the face while picked up even though she was perfectly happy and purring. It was her idea of play but also a dominance thing I feel. She grew out of it but whenever there's anything remotely unsettling she starts it again. For example, at the moment we have builders in so there's been lots of noise and she's been shut away in a room so recently she's been tying to randomly leap up my leg again as Im passing, is getting stroppy with the dog when all she does is wonder past and she'll lie on me then start to wrap her legs round my arm and start bunny footing me. I just gently push her off, if I shout at her then she will literally go straight for the dog!  Its bizarre, our other cat doesn't do stuff like this. I think some cats are just more opinionated and have dominance issues more than some!


----------



## dorito (23 February 2017)

Do cats 'do' dominance? Seems a strange concept to me.
I have a cat that will go for my dog on sight, reason is the dog went for him once and the cat isn't going to let that happen again.


----------



## ycbm (23 February 2017)

dorito said:



			Do cats 'do' dominance? Seems a strange concept to me.
.
		
Click to expand...

Over humans? I'm not sure either. I don't interpret 'touch my belly and I'll bite and scratch'as dominance. Just as 'I don't like my belly being touched'.

Over other cats, (and probably other animals) yes. The one I lost would not allow either of the other two onto the settee with us, even though two laps and plenty more space were available. He wanted exclusive attention and would not accept any rival to that.

He always ate first when new food was put down and the others waited until he was finished. (Our cats are fed ad lib).

He got the spot closest to the fire and anyone already in it would move away.

He was definitely dominant and the behaviour of the other two has changed remarkably since we lost him.


----------



## MagicMelon (28 February 2017)

Definately IMO do cats do dominance, same as dogs or horses. Why wouldn't they? I think the odd cat also shows dominance with humans too, mine tries to. Never had such a judgemental cat, she will take one look at a "new" person in her house and decide there and then if she likes you or not and will never change her mind from that day forward. If she doesn't like you then she'll wonder around you grumbling to herself with her tail thrashing then will often creep up behind on the sofa so she's higher than you and literally looking down on you, then will sometimes gently *** your hair. Should you touch her, she will grumble very loudly under her breath and move away, only to return very quickly doing the same routine. Its hilarious to watch, she hates my OH's dad and his sister.


----------

